# GPU Questions



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

Hail fellow Crunchers,

I was looking through the threads but didn't see anything, so I'll just ask ....

Let's say that I have my quad crunching full time.
Now let's say that I have a ATI dual-GPU card.

Can I dedicate 1 of the 2 GPU's to crunching when I want?

<--- Rig over there.

Now, let's say that I got my hands on an Nvidia card. 
Can I pop it into my system and dedicate it too crunching (while still using the x2) ?

Inquiring minds (and crazy crunchers) want to know !!! 

Thanks brothas.   Crunch on!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 18, 2009)

Only CPUs can be used for crunching AFAIK. F@H gets all the love on that one (NV+ATI+CPU support).

If you have an X2 and run F@H, you should be able to dedicate 1 GPU to folding (if Crossfire is disabled.)

And, you should even be able to fold on the ATI GPU and NVIDIA GPU in the same system. NVIDIA cards are much better for F@H currently.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2009)

^^^This isn't strictly speaking true.  With Vista, you can only have 1 set of graphics drivers installed at a time (Nvidia or ATi).  In Windows XP or 7, however, you can have ATI and Nvidia drivers installed at the same time, so you could theoretically fold on both an ATI and Nvidia card at the same time (although there may be other problems limiting this)


----------

